
Control Isn't Everything - CMartucci
http://whatblag.com/post/5808936062/control-isnt-everything
======
sophacles
You know, sometimes I just want to be told "hey check this out". This is the
best way of discovering things I would otherwise _not have even know to look
for_. For instance -- Hacker News regularly points me to awesome projects and
sites that I would never have considered without it.

I do however have to give up control -- HN now tells me what is worth reading
rather than RSS filters. This is probably good.

